# PWB Race Results!!!



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

12 Racers showed up to battle it out today. The track was fast, the cars were dialed in and the air was filled with that great Tjet smell!! The field is once again getting tighter and if you blink twice, your getting passed. 

Iroc Coupes / Points (championship style 12 laps)
1 Jeff 60
2 Mike 59
3 Joe 59
4 Wrangler 58
5 Al 58
6 Darrell 57
7 Pat 55
8 Nate 51
9 Jeremy 51
10 Chris 51
11 Rick 50
12 Tom 47

Skinny Class / Laps
1 Mike 58
2 Al 57
3 Rick 56
4 Wrangler55
5 Pat 54
6 Joe 51
7 Jeff 50
8 Chris 50
9 Nate 49
10 Jeremy 48
11 Darrell 48
12 Tom 46

Fat tire Class / Laps
1 Al 70
2 Mike 70
3 Nate 69
4 Wrangler 68
5 Pat 67
6 Rick 67
7 Jeff 67
8 Joe 67
9 Jeremy 59
10 Chris 59
11 Tom 55
12 Sleepy Darrell 15

Indy Cars / laps
1 Al 58
2 Mike 57
3 Rick 55
4 Wrangler 55
5 Pat 54
6 Joe 54
7 Chris 51
8 Nate 48
9 Tom 45
10 Jeremy 40

Fat tire 3 min heats
1 Mike 104
2 Wrangler 100
3 Joe 100
4 Pat 96
5 Nate 94
6 Jeremy 88
7 Tom 81

Thanks to those that came to race. Another great day of racing with a awesome group of friends and one sleepy guy


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ty mike 4 a day of races. this was my last race box is emptied out cars r packed up and box put away. sry but was fun while it lasted great guys to run with. maybe a year or so I may decide to race again.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank You for the practice today along with the food and fun. :dude:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Great time Thanks


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Mike for a good time racing today. Maybe I should have practiced last night with the Wontorski gang. Got spanked today even by Nate. Good run Nate. Also Good run to Jeff in the IROC race. Till next time, Pat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Yup, Nate made the podium with a great run :thumbsup: Mike, you had too many slurpee stops! This is too much fun to be legal....

Al


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

honda27 said:


> ty mike 4 a day of races. this was my last race box is emptied out cars r packed up and box put away. sry but was fun while it lasted great guys to run with. maybe a year or so I may decide to race again.


WTF ?


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

TEAM D.V.S. said:


> WTF ?


Dag Nabits I Missed The Retirement Party!:tongue:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Brian, You didn't miss any thing, a certain racer was over tired and just needed to get some rest. I don't think the retirement will last to long. Next year is just around the corner anyway.


----------

